# How do I prevent blinking text in the console?



## Agi93 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've only noticed this problem in vim so far, but sometimes the text blinks instead of being colored. I don't like blinking text in the console at all, so I figured it would be worth it to just disable it altogether. How do I do this? I haven't been able to find any references to this by googling or looking through the documentation. Even this suggestion to put 
	
	



```
autocmd VimEnter * set vb t_vb=
```
 in my .vimrc doesn't work. Why aren't these lines just colored for syntax highlighting, anyway? How many colors does the FreeBSD console support? I thought it was at least 256 but apparently something's not working.

Perhaps this is a kernel option. I've never recompiled the FreeBSD kernel with a custom file before, but it shouldn't be too hard (I've also done it successfully on Linux, and I hear it's even easier here).


In case this problem is specific to vim, here is my .vimrc:


```
set wrap lbr
set backup
function InitBackupDir()
	let separator = "."
	let parent	= $HOME .'/' . separator . 'vim/'
	let backup	= parent . 'backup/'
	let tmp		= parent . 'tmp/'
	if exists ("*mkdir")
		if !isdirectory(parent)
			call mkdir(parent)
		endif
		if !isdirectory(backup)
			call mkdir(tmp)
		endif
	endif
	let missing_dir	= 0
	if isdirectory(tmp)
		execute 'set backupdir=' . escape(backup, " ") . "/,."
	else
		let missing_dir	= 1
	endif
	if isdirectory(backup)
		execute 'set directory=' . escape(tmp, " ") . "/,."
	else
		let missing_dir	= 1
	endif
	if missing_dir
		echo "Warning: Unable to create backup directory"
		. backup ." and " . tmp
		echo "Try: mkdir -p " . backup
		echo "and: mkdir -p " . tmp
		set backupdir=.
		set directory=.
	endif
endfunction
call InitBackupDir()
nnoremap <F2> :set invpaste paste?<CR>
imap <F2> <C-O><F2>
set pastetoggle=<F2>
set softtabstop=4
set cindent
set smartindent
set autoindent
set expandtab
set shiftwidth=2
set mouse=a
set laststatus=2
set statusline=%<%F%=\ [%M%R%H%Y]\ (%(%l,%c%))\ %P[%L]
set number
au WinLeave * set nocursorline nocursorcolumn
au WinEnter * set cursorline cursorcolumn
set cursorline cursorcolumn
syn on
set t_Co=256
colorscheme pablo
noremap  <buffer> <silent> k gk
noremap  <buffer> <silent> j gj
noremap  <buffer> <silent> 0 g0
noremap  <buffer> <silent> $ g$
noremap  <buffer> <silent> <Up>   gk
noremap  <buffer> <silent> <Down> gj
noremap  <buffer> <silent> <Home> g<Home>
noremap  <buffer> <silent> <End>  g<End>
inoremap <buffer> <silent> <Up>   <C-o>gk
inoremap <buffer> <silent> <Down> <C-o>gj
inoremap <buffer> <silent> <Home> <C-o>g<Home>
inoremap <buffer> <silent> <End>  <C-o>g<End>
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

FreeBSD console supports 16 colors + atributes AFAIK

my guess would be, if you're using more than 16 colors, they might blink [not even 60% sure]


----------



## Agi93 (Jan 18, 2010)

Only 16!? Wow! And there's no way to increase this?

My color scheme is probably trying to use 88 or 256 colors, leading to the blinking to make up for the lack of another color. If only I knew how to disable it. I don't even mind if a few syntax elements are the same color as long as they're not blinking in my face all the time.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

perhaps try my vim syntax file 
http://github.com/killasmurf86/ks86-dotfiles/blob/master/.vim/colors/borland_mod.vim

for X you may also want to use my .Xdefaults if you use my vim syntax file
http://github.com/killasmurf86/ks86-dotfiles/blob/master/.Xdefaults


more config files:
http://github.com/killasmurf86/ks86-dotfiles


----------



## Agi93 (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome! Your .Xdefaults only appears as one line, though 
	
	



```
.fvwm/Config/Apps/Xdefaults
```

Is this intended?

I also plan to use either dwm or xmonad once I set X up (but I can't decide which to use  )

Hopefully your syntax file works. I'll transfer it to my FreeBSD box as soon as I can.


EDIT: I just tried your colorscheme on my mac, and at first I was like "Whoa! That's some crazy blue!" and I thought it would hurt my eyes or something. Then, I opened a couple of .tex files and saw how nice everything looked.   I hope it's great on FreeBSD!


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

ah... that's because it symlink to ~/.fvwm/Config/Apps/Xdefaults 

Here's right link
http://github.com/killasmurf86/ks86-dotfiles/blob/master/.fvwm/Config/Apps/Xdefaults


----------



## Agi93 (Jan 18, 2010)

Guess what I discovered!


I have a line in my .vimrc that says "set t_Co=256". This was causing the problem! I think it was trying to set the terminal colors to 256 colors, which didn't exist in the FreeBSD console.

But now I have your awesome color scheme (which I like even more than herald!) and some config files to look off of for reference when I'm configuring mine. B-)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

You're welcome


----------

